# End of the World



## akjimny (Dec 21, 2012)

Well - worst end of the world ever.  I guess you just can't depend on Mayans anymore.  Now I have to finish my Christmas shopping and try to get back on the Nice list with Santa.  

All you folks down in the warm country - Merry Christmas, Happy New year and keep on camping.


----------



## vanole (Dec 21, 2012)

Back at you Jim concerning XMAS and the New Year.

Jeff


----------



## LEN (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow! you better hurry with only 3 hours and 20 min of day light your on the short end.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Dec 22, 2012)

I know Len - but tomorrow we start gaining daylight - 12 whole seconds more than today.  But summer will be here pretty soon and 20 hours of daylight is pretty neat.


----------

